# [SOLVED] &quot;0&quot; on numpad opens new Explorer window



## yakobfaake (Nov 25, 2007)

I have Windows XP on a Dell Dimension 3000 Desktop and I use Internet Exporer as my browser. Anytime I press "0" (zero) on the number pad, not on the top row of numbers, it opens a new window in Explorer. I tried a different keyboard to see if it was mechanical, but it did the same thing. My keyboard is a standard issue Dell. Language setting is US. I don't know what else it might be.

Thank you,

Jacob


----------



## kooldude155 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: "0" on numpad opens new Explorer window*

Ok i dont know where you have a shortcut icon to the internet explorer, so i will show 2 ways of doing this, try them both just to make sure the shortcut is not enabled on another icon too,

desktop:
Ok right click the shortcut icon and then click properties, look down the dialog box that just appeared for something that says " Shortcut Key " and in the box next to it, that should say something like " NUM 0 " click it then press the backspace key, the value should then change to " None "

Start Menu:
First click the start menu and look along the top for the internet explorer shortcut, right click the shortcut icon and then click properties, look down the dialog box that just appeared for something that says " Shortcut Key " and in the box next to it, that should say something like " NUM 0 " click it then press the backspace key, the value should then change to " None "

Send me a private message if this works or not, ill try further to help you if not, thanks and talk soon!


----------

